# round bale??



## yamaharider28 (Sep 8, 2014)

How many squares bales are in a 4x5 round bale?

How much does a fescue Round Bale weigh?

Thanks


----------



## qcfarms (Dec 14, 2014)

It depends on a couple of things. Weight of the round bale.......guessing around here a good 4x5 bermuda bale would be 700-800 lbs. Weight of your typical small square. If your small square is weighing 60 lbs per bale then you would have 12-13 sm sq bales per round. As far as fescue....I have no clue as not much of that here in central oklahoma.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

You edited your question. Significantly. Which made my post seem random and ridiculous. I changed it to this.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Those who make 4x5 round bales for themselves will make them heavy, turn the density up. Less rolls to haul and store.

Those who make a 4x5 to sell around here back the weight down to 750 - 800 lb.

I have seen small square bales you could pick up and load with one hand. It is all relevant to how much hay is put in the bale or roll made by that particular machine.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

yamaharider28 said:


> How many squares bales are in a 4x5 round bale?
> 
> How much does a fescue Round Bale weigh?
> 
> Thanks


In this area, the typical 4x5 Fescue round bale will weigh about 800 pounds.....the typical Fescue square bale will weigh about 40 pounds....so that equates to 20 bales.....on average....like mentioned above, this can fluctuate quite a bit. But, this will be a good general type estimate for this area....but it is certainly not hard fast.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Years ago when I was milking I weighed some of my 4x4 on the mixer wagon and they were around 700. Basic grass fescue,timothy, orchard. It seems that 700-800 for a 4x5 is on the light side. Just curious. I'll have to weigh some this summer now that I got those scales.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

20 small squares in a RB up here


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> Years ago when I was milking I weighed some of my 4x4 on the mixer wagon and they were around 700. Basic grass fescue,timothy, orchard. It seems that 700-800 for a 4x5 is on the light side. Just curious. I'll have to weigh some this summer now that I got those scales.


It seems mixed grass here will weigh off better than straight fescue.....Timothy and Orchard grass will average around 850-900.....dependant on going a inch or two over or under of 60".

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

yamaharider28 said:


> How many squares bales are in a 4x5 round bale?


Strictly by volume:

4x5 round bale = pi * r2 * width, or (3.1459 x 30 x 48) = 135717 in3

square bales = 14 *18 * 36 = 9072 in3

135717 / 9072 = 15 square bales in a round bale

You can play around with the size of the square bale a bit and probably need to add a couple bales due to the difference in density between square and round bales.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The last time I took a round bale apart there weren't any square bales in it just hay.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

In my experience a 4×5 will weigh around 7-750 if it's good and tight. A 4×5.5 will go around 1000-1050. A 5×6 will go around 14-1500 and a 4×4 will go around 500.
Big squares are a 3×3 will be around a 4×5 and 3×4 will go around 1100-1200. These weights are mainly mixed grass (fescue, orchard grass, blue grass some clover) and baled dry with no acid. Moisture plays a big part for example hay that goes for export you want at 10-12% when it comes out baler, within a day it will heat up to 16% which is the cut off on moisture. Those bales in a 3×4 will weigh around 1000 pounds. Same hay baled at %16 with a little acid will weigh 1200. For the record it is hard to get hay at 10% in my area, 12 is achievable but still hard. In my opinion most hay is baled by if it rattles, twist etc and that will put you around 15%. I've baled hay that you would swear was bone dry and moisture tester says otherwise.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Did have a amish take a 4x5 I was baling for him and he rebaled it. Came up with 22 bales. I did not see the bales so can't give estimate on what they weighed


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

IH 1586 said:


> Did have a amish take a 4x5 I was baling for him and he rebaled it. Came up with 22 bales. I did not see the bales so can't give estimate on what they weighed


That's what happened with mine, too. My 850 lb RBs were making 20-21 small squares.


----------



## shortrow (Feb 21, 2012)

endrow said:


> The last time I took a round bale apart there weren't any square bales in it just hay.


There's a comedian in every crowd. :lol:


----------

